# Spraying Ammonium Sulfate



## T0R0 (Mar 4, 2019)

Hey!

I just picked up some Ammonium Sulfate and was considering spraying it rather than applying it with my spreader. I know AS melts well in water but that's about it. Any concerns I should have? I would be spraying with AS, Feature, & PGR mixed in the tank... yes, I know Feature already has a small amount of AS and I would like to do spoon feedings of the straight AS to go along with the Feature.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

How much carrier(water) do you plan to use? I would recommend spraying in the evening and watering it in the next morning or spray early in the morning and water it in soon after before all the dew is gone. How much do you plan on spraying per application?


----------



## T0R0 (Mar 4, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> How much carrier(water) do you plan to use? I would recommend spraying in the evening and watering it in the next morning or spray early in the morning and water it in soon after before all the dew is gone. How much do you plan on spraying per application?


I use 3.5 gallons to cover my 3M sq ft. I'm thinking about doing .25 - .50 lb of N per 1M once every 2-3 weeks. Any risk of burning with AS sitting on the leaf overnight?


----------



## Crabbychas (Apr 25, 2018)

My understanding is that .2# N/M is about the upper limit you want to spray at once to avoid burning and is the rough equivalent of .5# N/M in granular form. I'm going to start spraying AS soon and was planning on doing .1#N/M every week or every other week time permitting.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Just to follow up the original question with one of my own. Would you add NIS when spraying AS? I'm thinking no but if your adding PGR you would want a NIS added in so not sure if just AS by itself you'd add NIS or not?

I'd like to try spraying some nitrogen myself this year and from what I understand .25 lb N/k is about as high as you'd want to go.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I sprayed AMS for the better part of last season at 0.25#N/M on my yard and had great success with it. I never added any NIS, mainly because whatever isn't absorbed by the leaf tissue is going to get washed into the soil, and consumed one way or the other. It's just another product that wouldn't be necessary IMO. However thinking about the property of a surfactant to lower the surface tension of the water to increase coverage on the leaf tissue would be a good thing when you're spraying PGR.

I'm going to be receiving some of Pete Denny's OII-YS adjuvant with my order of CX, and I'm interested to see the results in the performance of the product, considering that I don't have irrigation, and if it helps reduce water loss via transpiration, that is going to be a good thing for my lot and my wallet. I would be willing to spray my yard with a hand can and on one section use NIS, and the other use the OII-YS adjuvant for comparison sake. It might be something worthwhile to get some data on.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> I sprayed AMS for the better part of last season at 0.25#N/M on my yard and had great success with it. I never added any NIS, mainly because whatever isn't absorbed by the leaf tissue is going to get washed into the soil, and consumed one way or the other. It's just another product that wouldn't be necessary IMO. However thinking about the property of a surfactant to lower the surface tension of the water to increase coverage on the leaf tissue would be a good thing when you're spraying PGR.
> 
> I'm going to be receiving some of Pete Denny's OII-YS adjuvant with my order of CX, and I'm interested to see the results in the performance of the product, considering that I don't have irrigation, and if it helps reduce water loss via transpiration, that is going to be a good thing for my lot and my wallet. I would be willing to spray my yard with a hand can and on one section use NIS, and the other use the OII-YS adjuvant for comparison sake. It might be something worthwhile to get some data on.


Good information. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## T0R0 (Mar 4, 2019)

Colonel K0rn said:


> I sprayed AMS for the better part of last season at 0.25#N/M on my yard and had great success with it.


How often did you apply?


----------

